# About.com- What Is a Spastic Colon?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes I need reminding that what is obvious to me, is not necessarily obvious to everyone else. My editor recently suggested that I write an article on the difference between IBS and a spastic colon. I thought the answer was obvious, but I realized that if she was asking the question, that others might also be confused. Do you all know the difference? I am going to make you click through below to find out the answer:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

